# Equitop Myoplast V Spirulina Supplement



## jm2k (8 April 2014)

Ingredients in Equitop is:
Algae powder (Spirulina platensis) 40%, Saccharose (sugar flavouring), Glucose syrup (add flavour/binding), Corn starch (powder).
At a RRP of approx £70  for 1.6kg, dosing 25g a day.


Spirulina powder is:
At a cost of £50    for 1.8kg, dosing  20-40g day. 


General feedback on Equitop is good for weight gain, top line etc BUT would plain Spirulina powder be the equivalent, if not healthier as no sugars/starch added (even though in minimum volume), than the Equitop?


----------



## Ellibelli (8 April 2014)

I don't know the answer, but would be very interested to know! I've copied the following from the Thunderbrook Feeds website;

Spirulina pratensis (powdered algae) - £29/kg

Anti-allergy, anti-oxidant.  Spirulina is an amazing source of nutrients. It is 60% protein, making it the world's highest known source of protein. Raw meat is only 27% protein, and even soybeans are only 34% protein.

The protein in Spirulina contains all eight essential amino acids, making it a complete protein. Spirulina is the world's highest known vegetable source of B-12 with high concentrations of vitamins A, B-1, B-2, B-6, D, E, and K. In addition, Spirulina also provides necessary minerals, trace elements, cell salts, and digestive enzymes. The list does not end here, however, because Spirulina also offers an abundance of chlorophyll, ferrodoxins, and other pigments.

Nutritionally supports:  Healthy respiratory and skin functions, horses prone to allergies.


----------



## jm2k (8 April 2014)

Ellibelli said:



			I don't know the answer, but would be very interested to know! I've copied the following from the Thunderbrook Feeds website;

Spirulina pratensis (powdered algae) - £29/kg

Anti-allergy, anti-oxidant.  Spirulina is an amazing source of nutrients. It is 60% protein, making it the world's highest known source of protein. Raw meat is only 27% protein, and even soybeans are only 34% protein.

The protein in Spirulina contains all eight essential amino acids, making it a complete protein. Spirulina is the world's highest known vegetable source of B-12 with high concentrations of vitamins A, B-1, B-2, B-6, D, E, and K. In addition, Spirulina also provides necessary minerals, trace elements, cell salts, and digestive enzymes. The list does not end here, however, because Spirulina also offers an abundance of chlorophyll, ferrodoxins, and other pigments.

Nutritionally supports:  Healthy respiratory and skin functions, horses prone to allergies.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever I find out, I will let you know!

Seaweed V Spirulina, is there much difference seeing as they are both sea algae? 
spirulina-the-super-seaweed 
25kg seaweed is £40

Also found this breakdown on all the vits, mins, cals etc. Have a feeling ive opened a can of worms

http://skipthepie.org/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/kale-raw/compared-to/seaweed-spirulina-raw/


----------



## jm2k (8 April 2014)

...


----------



## jm2k (8 April 2014)

Found this thread and compares Equitop so not getting it but getting straight Spirulina instead !

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?623212-How-much-Spirulina-to-feed


----------



## Busybusybusy (25 April 2014)

It was me who put that original thread up & I never did add any spirulina, lysine or methionine after working out that he was getting enough through his feed and balancer. Just stuck with his pro hoof balancer, copra, oats & linseed & he looks a different horse compared to last year, post his KS op:
This was him pre KS op






This was just post op






This was  December 2013






And this was a couple of days ago


----------

